# The B****h took my dog to the SPCA.



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Does evil know no limits. How could someone take a little Jack Russel Terrier to the SPCA during the start of a divorce, and then announce it to you when you're at work treating patients? I friggin hate this woman. 

LIL


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

LIL, That is one of the lowest things a person can do. I truly hope you were able to get him back ? I'd report her to the police for animal abuse and if possible get a restraining order against her. 

I simply can not stand people who put pets in a situation like that.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

In case you were concerned about the title of this thread, my spelling is fine. I just figured there was some sort of censor on these threads, so I "thunk" I'd circumvent it. That being said, she is definitely a B****h for taking my Skip to the SPCA. See, the situation is comical now because I've misspelled B****h again. Well, I've got to go pick him up. 

LIL


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

MY GOD LIL!!! that is just uncalled for! I myself am a dog lover...thank god you can get him back!

i agree that in pulling this little stunt...well i leave it to the mis spelled word!

good luck with Skip!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope SKIP bites her!


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

That is awful. I am a huge dog lover and I won't part with my 3 dogs for no one or nothing. Please let us know when Skip is home safe and sound with you.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Corpuswife said:


> I hope SKIP bites her!


:smthumbup:

As a dog lover....I'm mad as hell at her...


----------



## whattodo17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ugh I hate to hear that she did that! I would be scared of "what's to come". Of what else she will pull out of her bag of tricks!
Glad you are getting him back.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

In Jewish moral teaching, if I understand correctly, a good done to an animal is considered a pure good, because the animal can't repay you. Doing good with no possibility of repayment is the most moral you can be.

By that thinking, doing malicious harm to an animal specifically as a way to harm someone else must be just about the least moral decision you can make. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You two still under the same roof? What the hell was she thinking?


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Skip will remember......and one day he will repay her


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

That's just evil. Welcome to the movie version of your life.

Perhaps a call to the local police station, the local number not 911, is in order.

Also if she's doing that, you may not be physically safe in your own home. Yeah yeah I know about the TKD, but you sleep once in a while I assume.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

God was yesterday hard; disrupted clinic, crying kids, hysterical wife. The long and short is SKIP is safe. My sophomore adores that dog, and it took me a good 1/2 hour to convince him not to hate his Mom.

The deal on the dog is he supposedly "growled" at a little girl who was over with her mom yesterday when she went to pet him under our table. My wife has a thing about dogs in the house when no one is with them, so I was surprised this could even occur. If only she'd follow her own rules, Drat. 

Anyway, we had a first in our neighborhood, a "front yard discussion". I honestly feel the event was as orchestrated as a riot on Al Jazeera at an American Embassy. My belief was that the sole purpose of said event was to give her "leverage" to make me have to leave our home. I didn't do anything that would give her ammo to "draw" her restraining order though, but WTF woman my dog is a family member, please don't go there and drag him into our mess.

I am not a violent man, but be willingly cruel to a defenseless creature; be it an animal or a child, and I just may be. Fortunately, I had mentally prepared myself for the worst and rehearsed the event in my head prior to our meeting, so I was able to remain relatively calm.

I actually had to advocate on her behalf yesterday to our children when I got home to restore some level of order. I realize my wife is stressed, but her behavior has become very erratic and questionable of late. I terminated her medical care as a patient at our clinics yesterday, not out of retaliation, but out of necessity and precaution. I cannot afford any more circus style events after yesterday's tremendous SPCA announcement. 

Unfortunately, I was supposed to go to an open house yesterday evening at a important referral source's facility. I made it as far as their parking lot. I even saw one of the main surgeons as he went out to his car. I was too conflicted though. I felt torn between wanting to hit something and just cry, so I gave one of my partner's a call and told him to handle the event in my stead. I had to recuse 
myself, as I was just way to conflicted, and I didn't want to appear as a liability to our clinic. It just wasn't a good time to "talk shop". So much for mental discipline. 

LIL


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

lastinline said:


> See, the situation is comical now because I've misspelled B****h again. Well, I've got to go pick him up.


LIL try Bee-otch, that'll get you past the software. 

A more appropriate word might be vindictive

Glad Skip is home safe.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think next time don't talk to your kids on your wife's behalf - let them see her for who she is and let HER deal with those very natural and painful consequences on her own.

Wow....that is REALLY f'n low.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow, I think thats like one of the worst things you can do to someone! I can not believe she did that to you I would be hysterical if my husband took my dog to the spca, I am so glad Skip is safe, please keep him away from her if thats even possible, I just cant believe things like this happen -I would feel like dying, my dogs are like my children


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

LIL: This may be an indication of things to come.

You will need to be as mentally prepared as you can to help preserve the sanity for your kids. I'm not sure how it's going to go down...under the same roof.

I'll say my prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

LiL~

I've been reading through your posts trying to figure out something. Why is she still in the home (other than that she's too lazy to get her own job and move out)? And why do you accept such treatment? 

She is DEFINITELY trying to get ammunition to serve you with a restraining order--no doubt in my mind whatsoever. I would suggest documenting everything you can for your temp. RO hearing so you have photos, receipts and written documentation to prove you are not violent or abusive. 

Second I would immediately go and open another bank account in your name only. Any money you make from this point forward is deposited there for you to use for FAMILY bills, not to pay for her to flit it away and pay for her attorney. If she wants to divorce, I say it's time to start separating some things and let her learn what it will be like!


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

LIL, I don't think you should try to influence how your kids feel about what their mother did. 

I think your wife needs to explain to the children why she did what she did to Skip, not you. There is no sound reason, but they should get to hear it from your W. I think she owes them an explanation and an apology. I also think she needs to move out of the house after that stunt.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL Notaclue, it is my observation that she is a person of "entitlement" mindset. Thus if she offers the reason why she did it, it would be nothing but blaming LiL (somehow). My guess is that somehow she will expect him to apologize to her for telling the children the truth. Seriously! 

If you only let the disloyal person speak, the only thing the children here is their dizzy reasoning--which of course is not based in reality and is 100% justification for why they are doing what they know is wrong.

I would tell her she can make arrangements to leave immediately or you will. Then take a day or two away from clinic, arrange to have her personal effects put into storage, pay it for 1 month and hand her the key, change the locks in the house, and change bank accounts. Amazingly, she may wake up fairly fast that way.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd contact your attorney and seek advice. It maye also be worth contacting your local police. It would create a papertrail on the police level that the domestic disturbances are occuring and that she is starting them.

It is unquestionably intended to make you leave the house.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night was peaceful. She made a pleasant and healthy dinner and for a brief moment, I could almost imagine I was living 4 or 5 years in the past. No arguments. No talk about lawyers. Just smiling kids and typical domestic activity. 

All in all a nice cap to an otherwise busy, but productive day. Why must my life be so friggin surreal? It's like I'm living two distinctly separate lives. 

I know she was scheduled to meet with her lawyer at 3:00 yesterday, but based upon the complete dichotomy between the two days, I can only imagine he counseled her to "turn it down" a notch. I probably should have asked her what they discussed, or even if she went, but I just couldn't bear to spoil the "dream". 

We'll see what today brings...

LIL


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

lastinline said:


> I can only imagine he counseled her to "turn it down" a notch.


My guess is that is exactly what was said. Until she has all her ducks in a row, she'll likely be sweet as pie. Watch yourself LIL so you don't get set up. Document everything at this point including past behavior. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ah yes, the rollercoaster will always throw you off with the occasional smooth straightaway, before you start cranking upwards to the next precipitous drop ... and the screaming.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

The only trouble is that you know she's a viper coiling to strike now.


----------



## peacefully (Nov 13, 2009)

LIL- taking your dog to the SPCA is bordering on sociopathic. For her to do such a cruel thing and then to act nice and make you dinner... that's even scarier.
Watch yourself, be careful, and protect your interests.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah... lol you're eating food she cooked....


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

peacefully said:


> LIL- taking your dog to the SPCA is bordering on sociopathic. For her to do such a cruel thing and then to act nice and make you dinner... that's even scarier.
> Watch yourself, be careful, and protect your interests.


LOL, I was thinking the same thing - maybe she is so happy because there may be something in that dinner you are eating... just saying.... :scratchhead:


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sure the food was safe. My kids set it aside for me. Besides, I don't think she wants me dead. A dead guy can't pay alimony or child support. Furthermore, with my untimely demise, she wouldn't have the "free" weekend to party once a month.

A friend of mine commented on my situation in clinic today. He said he's seen this "syndrome" a thousand times in 35-40 y/o women. He said it's exact medical name was Sancho Syndrome. 

His take was that I don't spend enough time at home or make my wife feel special, so he felt she's likely found someone who does. He was obviously disappointed by my "Yippee, I hope she moves in with him soon" response. "Then I won't have to pay alimony".

I am so done with this relationship. Skip was the "dog" that broke my camels back. I am planning to contest everything, even rightful custody. She isn't fit to watch six kids, and I'll do my [email protected] best to demonstrate that.

LIL


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Sancho Syndrome ... had to laugh. He's probably at the back door 5 minutes after you leave for the clinic.... 


I'd make sure you introduce what she did to Skip into evidence. Seems to me you will see a lot more bizarre behavior from her before this is over.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Poor Skip. Although if her friend is able to testify that the dog growled at her daughter, she will be able to clear herself of any wrong doing in the court's eyes. So, tread carefully when you are planning to use that against her. I would just be very careful and try to set the whole process rolling a little faster so you, your children, and Skip can begin a new life without her.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

No, HappyHer I would never make the "mistake" of letting her friend testify that Skip growled at her daughter when she went to pet him under the table. It probably happened. The actual details of the event was never my point, and this is what confuses my poor little wife. It is the events and poor judgement that lead up to the alleged incident that piss me off. 

What I will do is choose the situation to illustrate my wife's inability to safely and adequately supervise my children even throughout a partial day. I will demonstrate empirically that she is not capable of modifying her behavior appropriately in light of information or past experience. In short I will try to demonstrate that her ability to learn has been compromised, and as such she is unfit to have custody of my children. 

It is known or at least a discoverable fact that Jack Russles are a "black listed" breed of dog. By "black listed" I mean they have a long breed history of aggression towards small children they are not familiar with. 

I have given her this information repeatedly, and she has a "no roaming dog rule" in the house. However she does not act on her own "rule" or her knowledge. By definition this is negligent. My wife supsects this as well, thus the "legal worry". As the owner though it is her duty to act, and failing to act makes her; not the 18 pound dog culpable.

Skip is a very loving and gentle dog with our children, and they have played and tugged on him for years without a single incident. I would contend that it is the owners fault when they fail to properly control their environment to ensure the safety of both guests and animals. I think the courts would agree here as well, which is why in an "event" we'd be sued and not the dog.

I am not a lawyer, but I have access to patient's who are, and I am well aware that under CA law, I am covered under my home owners insurance in the event of a dog bite. I just wish I was covered for the costs and pain and suffering associated with a b*tch bite. 

For the record, I do care more about my wife than the friggin dog. However, Skip is a very good dog, and she is a very bad wife, and as I only can keep one...

LIL


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

LIL: I would highly...highly.... like you to think long and hard about any custody battle! Her decision making skills made be subpar, at this point, but is she failing to take care of their basic needs?

No person wins, in these battles, unless there is abuse or severe neglect....I am a "child" of one of those battles. The kids lose every single time. My parents had a jury panel and judge to make the decisions of custody/money...I was cross examined. 

If there is any way to keep that off of the table....I ask you to reconsider for your children. Although, only you know the details of your relationship.

You are a strong man, LIL, I hear it in your words...but this isn't a battle to win. Fight over money, fight over the house, or the business....redirect that energy into these areas. 

I know you are feeling great pain...it was but 6 months ago, when I thought that I'd die from the pain. Now, my life is totally different. You will make it through..even if you don't see the light.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah! With those details I can understand that your wife was negligent. I would keep the dog too


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Corpuswife said:


> LIL: I would highly...highly.... like you to think long and hard about any custody battle! Her decision making skills made be subpar, at this point, but is she failing to take care of their basic needs?
> 
> No person wins, in these battles, unless there is abuse or severe neglect....I am a "child" of one of those battles. The kids lose every single time. My parents had a jury panel and judge to make the decisions of custody/money...I was cross examined.
> 
> ...


Always the voice of reason CW. You are a great asset to this form. You are right. I need to stand down and pick my battles intelligently. I do have to have daily presence in my kids life; as I honestly feel she cannot properly control, guide, motivate, and develop them into productive and decent people.

Her version of love is "here have another cupcake". It is a seemingly generous love on the surface, but it has no standards and is not perfecting. My version is a little different. It has standards. It is conditional. It is tempering. Up until recently a delicate balance existed between our two styles, and our children benefited greatly from it. 

If I was torn to choose one of these approaches, and it looks like I am going to be, I would have to choose mine. At least it will groom them to "make it in the world". Lord knows we don't need another generation of people living on grandma's money.

LIL


----------

